# Short Haired chowchow



## Marc_B (Mar 23, 2010)

i recently saw a picture of a short-haired chow chow, how common is the short hair version? i did know they came in a short hair variety.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think they do? I've been wrong before though. Shaved down or not a Chow would be my first guess. Where did you see the picture?


----------



## Marc_B (Mar 23, 2010)

i just went to tha AKC web site an there is a "smooth" chow chow, very interesting, all the ones ive seen look like mini lions


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Huh. Well I stand corrected. That'll teach me to Google before posting.


----------



## Marc_B (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.dogcastradio.com/images/Chow3.jpg


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

They're actually not THAT uncommon with the show chow folks. I've NEVER seen one from a BYB though.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

From the AKC breed standard


> Coat
> There are two types of coat; rough and smooth. Both are double coated. Rough In the rough coat, the outer coat is abundant, dense, straight and offstanding, rather coarse in texture; the undercoat soft, thick and wooly. Puppy coat soft, thick and wooly overall. The coat forms a profuse ruff around the head and neck, framing the head. The coat and ruff generally longer in dogs than in bitches. Tail well feathered. The coat length varies markedly on different Chows and thickness, texture and condition should be given greater emphasis than length. Obvious trimming or shaping is undesirable. Trimming of the whiskers, feet and metatarsals optional. Smooth The smooth coated Chow is judged by the same standard as the rough coated Chow except that references to the quantity and distribution of the outer coat are not applicable to the smooth coated Chow, which has a hard, dense, smooth outer coat with a definite undercoat. There should be no obvious ruff or feathering on the legs or tail.


Here's a photo of a rough and smooth coated Chow Chow


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya there was one at a dog show in Oshkosh a few weeks ago. It took Best of Breed


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

There is, indeed, a smooth variety. I think they're fabulous. I was actually looking for a smooth when we got Aesop, but my very fluffy coated guy ended up being the better match from the litter so came home instead. One day I'll have my smooth I do adore my fluffy boy though.

Aesop's sire is a smooth and just recently finally got his last needed points, I believe.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I was in the vets office the other day and an older gentleman approached my pit/chow mix and asked if he was a shorthaired chow. I was confused for a minute, because I wasn't sure if such a coat existed in chows either. I guess I learn something new everyday, and I guess LK looks like a smooth coated chow..


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Interesting, I think I prefer the long coat.


----------



## Marc_B (Mar 23, 2010)

lol when i first saw one i thought it was an overweight shiba inu


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep chows come in smooth just like shar pei's come in a "bear coat" variety insted of smooth. You just don't see too much of them now-a-days is all.


----------

